# Formato Tune



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey everyone...on Friday (march 10th) me and another gto went to gainsville, fla and got a dyno tune by Jeremy Formato.

All I have done to my car is an AEM Brute Force Intake, Intake Manifold Porting, Magnaflow X-pipe and muffler delete. I was going to wait until I got some headers to do it...but since I got an A4..I really wanted the tranny done also. Oh..it had a little over 3100 miles on it also.

My max I got was 346/344. Here is the graph:


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm what's up with the squiggly lines?

Great numbers though for a barely broken-in A4 LS2.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Not sure..I never had anything dyno'd before. Is that bad?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Not sure..I never had anything dyno'd before. Is that bad?


probably not, just seems odd to me since most graphs i see don't worm around so much.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Just curious, did they give you an explanation of what they did to achieve those numbers (i.e. add spark and how much, added/pulled fuel and how much)? I see from the Air Fuel trace it is running about 12.0:1, so I see they pulled some fuel out as normally I expect a ratio of ~11.1:1 stock. However, there is no indication of spark adjustments.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm having the run files emailed to me..but the other guy who went down with me..he has my stock tune and the modified version of my tune to get to that point on his laptop. Jeremy Formato did the tune..but used my friends laptop and my friends copy of HPtuners. He said he had to adjust my timing..and all of that is on those files.


----------

